# Need crew for freeport offshore



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Need crew for fishing freeport saturday or sunday depending on the weather, planning to go 60 miles out. PM if interested.... 

Tight lines and cross fingers for good weather


----------



## buckmaster133 (Feb 27, 2010)

How big of a boat do ya have? How much? I have riks red snapper book for some good fishing spots! Email is [email protected]


----------



## fishy-one (Aug 23, 2011)

i could go sunday


----------

